# Social Category > General Chat Forum >  Reflections on the big question

## pmbguy

I have a predisposition towards historical, psychological and philosophical literature. My interest lies in the human condition, a condition brought to light most advantageously through the above. Philosophy is a concluding agent, conclusions based on our self/history/science (An active depository). Metaphysics is the top tier of knowledge, always unknowable. Our ultimate conclusions lay on a bi-polar scale (Right-Wrong) with a somewhat consensual medium and an unknowable centre point layered with multiple dimensions, consensus is possible but objectivity and ultimate truth is not. Subjective thought and speculation are our tools to probe objectivity and come to tentative conclusions  about existence.

We are naturally inclined to believe we have the most plausible conclusions because we are the current-modern reflectors, however history relentlessly changes the possibilities whilst alive, after life it will produce the unthinkable. Science fiction becomes reality. 

We speculate about our existence, an existence we will probably never understand. Then comes the question of religion. Personally I dont prescribe to a formal religion (I was brought up in formal religion). I feel a sense of something being responsible somewhere along the line, however I keep a small compartmentalised section open for the possibility of no big plan  accidental existence. This dichotomy is only possible because I know I will never know, so I hedge my bets. 


As a matter of prudence the big questions are superseded by important pursuits and questions. Stripping printers  practicalities of life...the physical...survival...the day to day. Animal and man, man-animal trying to survive in its habitat.

We are smart animals, the only animal to question its existence...gifted, but an animal nun the less

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

Also the only species that spends billions of dollars and many hours trying to find ways to kill ourselves quicker.

----------


## vieome

> We are smart animals, the only animal to question its existence...gifted, but an animal nun the less


I would agree with defining man as an animal, but I would disagree about defining man as smart, based on the condition the world is in, due to mans influence. Trees provide us with oxygen, what the heck lets chop them down. I would describe man as an animal that is specialized in the creation of tools, and with every tool we create it evolves our brains. Why did these tools,  evolve us to the point where we question our existence or define ourselves as higher then other animals, I believe it is because the very first tool man created and bonded with was a weapon, a simple stick used as weapon. Over the years we have evolved this simple stick into the war heads we have to date, and it has evolved us into the beings we are today. This simple tool changed everything, and defines who we are to this day.

----------

adrianh (13-Feb-14), KristiKat (01-Mar-14)

----------


## Citizen X

Metaphysics is something else hey! First you must have a sound understanding of ancient Greek thinking to the Likes of Plato, Aristotle, Saint Thomas Aquinas. 

These are all metaphysical thinkers. They all believed in a God. Aristotle’s God had a name and description. His key component structurally was that this God was tasked to think about his very own thinking!! He was/is a manual labour according to Aristotle who created the world and universe from his labour. 

_The Saint_, but of course: He’s a Bible man. A character indeed! Upon failing an exam his professors called him ‘dumb Ox,” but they added that someday he would influence the thinking of mankind immensely. He believe that the only way to serve God properly is to be taught to do so. He believes in human laws. They believes that even if these laws are right or wrong, they nonetheless laws which should be followed. He was a Professor of the Old Testament, it was the primary work he taught. You can’t leave out your ‘modern philosophy,’ so you must also appreciate John Rawls, Dworkin, Thomas Hobbes, and my favourite John Locke! Hobbes believed that there was nothing metaphysically and that when you die you die[talk about having a civil talk, look at the way the ANC reacted so terribly towards another people the DA]. There had to have been problems in his equation according to the way he thinks. Inertia, the sledge moves across a piece of ice: The question is not what caused the moving but whatever that stopped it!
Rawls, a character indeed! He wanted you have an ability to theoretically creates many societies and eventually chose from one of them. His main question: What is a fair way to cut a cake? What is the fair way to divide the cake…

Bob Marley a philosophy himself: When asked whether one could successfully copy reggae music outside of Jamaica, he’s response was _‘You can copy it, BUT there’s no copy to it. Me explain to musician, him know it but him can’t do it!_’
When it was put to him but hey you do engage in certain illegal activity, his response was _,” All law is illegal! All governments are illegitimate. All governments on the face of this Earth is illegal! There is only God”_

…..just my 2 thoughts…

----------


## Marq

Perhaps the human is not supposed be. From the very first second we are born, something is there trying to ensure our demise. If its not humans themselves, its other animals, plants, insects, the weather, earthquakes, lightning and tsunami's etc.

Besides its technology, the human race does not seem to have developed much over all these years. Not very smart at all.

----------


## Citizen X

> Perhaps the human is not supposed be. From the very first second we are born, something is there trying to ensure our demise. If its not humans themselves, its other animals, plants, insects, the weather, earthquakes, lightning and tsunami's etc.
> 
> Besides its technology, the human race does not seem to have developed much over all these years. Not very smart at all.


There's no argument there! Mankind were and are a poor manager of this Earth!

----------


## pmbguy

Perhaps we will be labelled by alien anthropology as the “greedy ape”. One thing to consider is that we may be stuffing up earth with our smartness, perhaps even rendering it un-inhabitable, however without human thought we, nor any other earth life can escape the long-term demise of the earth. We are the only entity to extend earth life after earth, a corrupted saviour of sorts.

----------


## Marq

> We are the only entity to extend earth life after earth, a corrupted saviour of sorts.


Not sure what you are saying here.

I think Earth will do its own thing with or without us.

----------


## Marq



----------


## pmbguy

> Not sure what you are saying here.
> 
> I think Earth will do its own thing with or without us.


Consider the capability of leaving earth as the most important long term goal  evolutionary speaking. If we can move and plot the earth with technology we may stay longer, but something will come up eventually and we got to get off the island.  
The sun will eventually absorb the earth, if something else does not happen before that. So the long term survival of the earth as a celestial entity will seize at some point. Human beings probably represent the only way for any earth life-form to leave earth and survive elsewhere. Potentially speaking we can get out of dodge and survive, taking flora and fauna with us (many life forms in us, on us, and we can bring some rhino along if we keen). 

Think of it as natural conservation

----------


## pmbguy

> _The Saint_, but of course: He’s a Bible man. A character indeed! Upon failing an exam his professors called him ‘dumb Ox,” but they added that someday he would influence the thinking of mankind immensely. He believe that the only way to serve God properly is to be taught to do so. He believes in human laws. They believes that even if these laws are right or wrong, they nonetheless laws which should be followed. He was a Professor of the Old Testament, it was the primary work he taught


Saint Thomas Aquinas was the best at integrating Reason and Faith. I can see how his scholastic method appeals to you, being a Christian lawyer.

----------


## tec0

What is it that you think you see? An animal?

What is it that you think you see! Is it me? No sir for beneath this very human mask there is more than flesh. There is a mind at work! I'm going to be honest with you. I... Hate this place, this menagerie, myself, this dreamless world or whatever you want to call it... All I see is greed! Why must there be such a thing? We as humans are saturated with greed. Every time I see it, somehow it burns into my mind's eye! As if edged in with a blunt knife...   

Sadly we as humans will play both victim and villain by the vicissitudes of Fate! But is it fate? No! It is THEM!!! They your bank your boss your master you keeper your leash holder that writes the script of our lives... To THEM the "worker" is vermin!  To THEM we are just flesh! They call you when they need you... But when they don't, they'll put you down lake a rabid dog! You see, their morals, their code, don't apply to them. The realty is the rich is only as good as the laws forced upon them... But behind close doors the powerful collide for greed demands it! They cannibalize each other like vultures picking bones no morals no pride just another plan... 

That said, I sometimes wonder if we as humans even know what it is to be truly be forgiven? See God doesn't make the world this way. We do... But in the end it doesn't matter what we do, greed always demand blood... Truth is mankind's been trying to kill each other off since the beginning of time if only to get ahead. Now with science and technology humanity have the power to finish the job and that scares me. 

It doesn't take a genius to see that this world is messed-up...  Truth is if humanity cared from the start, none of this would've happened. None of this would have been real. Life would have been an endless wonder filled with discovery life love and a wonderful tomorrow... 

Instead humanity summoned two death angels of our making "little boy" and "fat man" On the Month of August 1945 Humanity lost its soul.  This one action explained the fundamental mentality of human nature. Being, existence and reality rewritten by a flash of light.

Alas to all of this I say it is but wind passing a light breeze at that. 

My believes may be antiquated unpopular... But it is my only tether...

----------


## Mike C

When the last tree has been cut down, the last fish caught, the last river poisoned, only then will we realize that one cannot eat money.  (Native American saying)

----------

Blurock (16-Feb-14), Citizen X (13-Feb-14), mikilianis (13-Feb-14)

----------


## Frankincense

Only the ignorant confuse Man with animals....

“It is much easier to show compassions to animals. They are never wicked. Spiritual power is the eternal guide, in this life and the life after, for man ranks supreme among all creatures"

Seen...

----------


## Marq

> The sun will eventually absorb the earth, if something else does not happen before that. So the long term survival of the earth as a celestial entity will seize at some point.


I subscribe to the theory that the Universe is expanding.
Therefore the Earth is moving away from the sun and will not be absorbed by it.
With this theory, comes the story that man once inhabited Mars and moved to earth when Mars was no longer viable.
Trying to go to Mars and re inhabiting that, is going backwards - we should be looking at Venus.
Some believe further that the asteroid belt beyond Mars used to be a planet called Zuur, which man also inhabited before Mars.
Such is the big picture and our future.

The body is just a vehicle, having different forms necessary to prepare the world for habitation. It is in this, that we see the animal form and allow it to take control of being. The Soul on the other hand - the true you - is the unknown factor, which we strive to enhance and purify. Not doing a god job at the moment...well over the past 1% of our existence.
Only a few billion years to go.

----------


## Dave A

I'm pretty comfortable with the science that predicts the sun's (and earth's) demise long after I've shuffled off this mortal coil.

Hey - if mankind can find a solution to the challenge by then, cool.
If not, I suspect the universe probably won't even notice mankind is gone.

----------


## Marq

Dave - Lets hope thats true! :Wink:

----------


## pmbguy

Man is an animal imbued with something extra other animals do not have. What that “extra” is exactly is not known. We share enough biology, genetics and behaviour to be called animals. I easily reconcile being an animal with being a spiritual being. Why do the two have to be mutually exclusive? 

Humans are spiritual animals

----------


## tec0

I foresee somewhat of a different view. As ages progress so will the world of science. There is already tests being done on a artificial organs that will replace our need to eat and breath. The systems take what is there recondition it and feed it back into the body. Thus humanity will soon no longer need a symbiotic relationship with the world or nature.  

Already artificial organs are a reality in both mechanical and biomechanical form. Science is developing bio-ink that has the potential to rebuild the human skin one sell at a time. These technologies will redefine the human race when they enter into the market "if they haven't already". 

DNA reconditioning is a biotech designed to target your DNA and rebuild it effectively resetting it's genetic clock so that it will not destroy itself. All of this is already in the making.  

Then there is talk of the singularity or the merger of mind and information, like in the movie "The Matrix" you will simply be able to upload a skill and use it as if you have done it all your life. Again this technology is in development and mice "test subjects" showed very promising results. 

Soon the human body will overcome death. But even this is not new. 

So what is new? Nothing... All that is... Was and will be again... Words written thousands of years ago. Thus proofing that we are stuck in a perpetual reality. The "now" as we experienced it was experienced many times before. Each and every word we wrote already written. Once you understand this principle you realise the need for transition from this world to the next. Spirituality isn't just a "thing" or a belief. 

Spirituality is a fundamental part of consciousness because without it the "now" cannot exist. The world and everything in it everything on it cannot exist without the mind. Because without the "mind" there is nothing. Yes stars will shine planets will go about their business but at the same time there will be nothing because there is nothing to witness it.

----------


## pmbguy

Interesting direction, it is possible that technology could one day make us immortal. This raises many questions. What about the soul? Will the soul ever be expressed-further realised outside of the immortal person’s body? 

If not, then will you still choose to fulfil your spiritual journey at some point in time? (Being immortal)

(For simplicity sake, immortality through technology means being able to die, but potentially living forever- this example)

And yes we talking about the far future so you will probably be dead.

What will the implications of immortality be on monogamy statistics of the immortals? (being valentines day and all)

----------


## tec0

> Interesting direction, it is possible that technology could one day make us immortal. This raises many questions. What about the soul? Will the soul ever be expressed-further realised outside of the immortal persons body? 
> 
> If not, then will you still choose to fulfil your spiritual journey at some point in time? (Being immortal)
> 
> (For simplicity sake, immortality through technology means being able to die, but potentially living forever- this example)
> 
> And yes we talking about the far future so you will probably be dead.
> 
> What will the implications of immortality be on monogamy statistics of the immortals? (being valentines day and all)


Herein you will find the fundamental difference between you and me. I believe that the soul is immortal "as in can never die" and that the physical body is merely a conduit. To prolong my physical existence wouldn't bother me because it gives me more time to learn about this world and the spiritual world.

But would I go on for all time? I don't think that is an option eventually something will go wrong and the soul will move on. No place is that safe no technology is that perfect.

----------


## pmbguy

When did I say the soul is not immortal? but anyway. As a premise you are immortal and can't die, unless you choose to die (In my example). 

Technically speaking the body and mind then reside together forever (The body means any form you are in whilst alive). 

My question is under these circumstances would you choose to die (After a very long time) because you can't die another way for the soul to leave your body - go to heaven or wherever 

[This is a theoretical question - we are asking the question itself and to a lesser extent where on the probability scale it lies.]

----------


## tec0

> When did I say the soul is not immortal? but anyway. As a premise you are immortal and can't die, unless you choose to die (In my example). 
> 
> Technically speaking the body and mind then reside together forever (The body means any form you are in whilst alive). 
> 
> My question is under these circumstances would you choose to die (After a very long time) because you can't die another way for the soul to leave your body - go to heaven or wherever 
> 
> [This is a theoretical question - we are asking the question itself and to a lesser extent where on the probability scale it lies.]


That is just it... See this is the computer brain VS real brain question ? (I don't know if you know it so I will explain as best I can) 

Imagine for a moment I take your brain and copy it to the computer. Now your brain is copied onto the computer its first thought "this worked" your physical brain wakes up and goes "what am I still doing here" then the doctor doing the procedure goes "cut the life support" bye bye physical body.  

So what just happened? Simple answer the "YOU" in the computer is you in every way "mentally" and will think COOL I am alive and will live forever. While your now dead brain will experience whatever scenario a dead brain experience" 

The question here is was the brain to computer copy a success? In a way yes it is you in every way perfectly copied. But it is still a copy... 

The same goes for your 100% immortal body... It comes to this question "to what extend do we still have a soul and to what extend to we lose our soul" The moment death becomes an option rather then an inevitably then this question becomes very important because What if your body goes on living for a long time but your soul is no longer a part of it? 

So the answer: you keep on living as long as you can because the possibility exist that you may have only this life to live. And when you really think about it you realize but "that IS what we are doing now trying to live as long as possible" Well for the most part anyway.

----------


## pmbguy

So let’s say the body is kept alive indefinitely in a state to which the soul still adheres...what then?

----------


## tec0

> So let’s say the body is kept alive indefinitely in a state to which the soul still adheres...what then?


Then the last question would be "would I have the procedure done to begin with. But it is a lot more complicated see suicide is taboo and that complicates things. If one dies because there is nothing that can be done then that is acceptable but if you can do something about it and you don’t by action or lack of action it “can” be considered suicide.  In short to die by choice isn’t an option so sadly I would say “if the soul remains with the body” then forever we shall live...

----------


## adrianh

There is no such thing as a soul, it is unadulterated horse crap sold by religions trying to get your cash before you die. When you die you are gone.

I have a question for those numbskulls who believe in souls. What exactly is a soul if it can't speak without a voice, hear without an ear, see without an eye, smell without a nose, think without a brain nor feel without a heart.....

You are deluded if you think the universe gives a royal continental rats left ball whether our brains end up in a little glass jar. I'll say this much, if I could figure out where those jars are kept I will go push them all off the table!

Here is a challenge for all of you who claim that we this entity called a soul: explain to me how the soul of a bipolar schizophrenic sociopath religious nut who derives great pleasure from cuttings his victims into tiny little pieces while they are still alive (for their benefit of course) fits into the greater scheme of things....or the child born with a serious handicap and doesn't know his arse from his elbow or the brilliant artist who falls on his head and no longer has a memory....You delude yourselves if you think that you are more that this life and this body....you are simply fools who are to small minded to take responsibility for the one and only life that you have....this one! Get a grip, I cannot think of more that a handful of people that I like to spend a bit of time with, let alone every single soul belonging to every single twat that roamed this earth for all eternity, you must be frigging crazy. Imagine all the arguments, jeez, I dare not imagine putting up for eternity with all the stupid people that roam this earth and I damn sure you wouldn't want to put up with me either.

This is my bottom line to life, the universe and everything: Get off your ass and enjoy every second of it because when it's gone it's gone forever!

It all comes done to one thing and it is this: Freedom...and the key to freedom is money... 

The rule is simple: Have Money.... and buy the custom made life of your choice

----------

HR Solutions (23-Feb-14), Slow Blow (18-Feb-14)

----------


## tec0

> There is no such thing as a soul, it is unadulterated horse crap sold by religions trying to get your cash before you die. When you die you are gone.


Well I could take you to a old abandon farm house and you could stay the night and the next day you could try and explain what happened during your night time snooze but why on earth do I want to do that? See things do exist regardless of your opinion or mine for that matter. I cannot explain it science is yet to do any type of real exploration on the subject. 

I know enough that there is something and that something damn well doesn't need permission from anyone to exist.  

*** edit ***

I deleted the last part

----------


## pmbguy

Fuck Adrian, you have the balls to say what many feel. I still feel something special abound somewhere, yet my reason agrees with you, with some discomfort of course. 

Back to the above situation (immortality with attached soul) which proves problematic for the religious because dying is part of the journey to the afterlife. The big question is would one chose immortality Or the afterlife – heaven etc?

@tec0 – What did you experience in the old farm house?

----------


## tec0

> Fuck Adrian, you have the balls to say what many feel. I still feel something special abound somewhere, yet my reason agrees with you, with some discomfort of course. 
> 
> Back to the above situation (immortality with attached soul) which proves problematic for the religious because dying is part of the journey to the afterlife. The big question is would one chose immortality Or the afterlife  heaven etc?


Nope it is not problematic if you know the scriptures.  :Wink: 

As for the farm house well I never set foot into that house. But I know of two people that did and the one became mentally unstable. That said my own experiences are exactly that my own. I need not share them with you or with anyone.

----------


## adrianh

I am just totally tired of all the bull$h1t. We waste an unbelievable amount of energy of bull. Life is short and we need to live it. We dance around trying to please mindless people simply because we think its the right thing to do. We miss opportunities and have regrets because we felt we were not good enough or whatever.

I don't give a $h1t, I will live my life to the full and I really don't care whether there is a soul, an afterlife or any of that crap. I live with a brain that is defective in many ways and is become more defective by the day. I do not believe that I am more than my defective brain simply because that is the only reference that I have. 

We live and we die, I will not spend the little bit of time in between already dead because I am made to believe that I will persist when I am gone. Are you frigging mad, it is like going to the Spur and not eating a fat steak because you are made to believe that there is a better steak waiting at home just as long as you don't eat the one sitting on your plate. F*ck that!~

----------

HR Solutions (23-Feb-14)

----------


## adrianh

Hey tec0 - please take me to the farmhouse where we get to breathe LSD and dream up $h1t, it will save me from having to go bother my merchant to bring me some tik to get high and hallucinate spaceships, angles and other mindless stuff that we see in SCI FI movies!

----------


## pmbguy

@tec0 – tell us about the farm house events (Unless further info impedes on your anonymity, of course) 

Adrian you reflect that which reason demands. I hope there is something else, but if I had to take a cosmic bet I would bet we are merely   a     .   (by default)

 A  .  in the big of it all. By some happenstance this thread touches on the subject...Immortality. Humans in immortal form will eventually become what we classically define as gods. It is a distinct possibility that we can create worlds...perhaps creating the exact same thing we attribute to something super-human aka God (metaforming plaints etc). Theoretically, given our predisposition towards creating anything we conceive, we can create another realm. As the creator/god of that realm we would be conceived as gods by (far) future generations inhabiting that creation. 

Gods have always been conceived as immortal. It is perhaps the greatest distinguishing aspect between man and God. If man becomes immortal then perhaps (through creating words) we become another God. In this I see no issue with accepting a first/true God, since by the virtue of our creation we are made in his image. Imbued with the talent to create conceptions similar to those of God. Of course we may argue that God is still God creating us with unlimited possibilities. I guess even then (when we have built worlds rivalling that of God) there is still space for those who acknowledge him, since, as a matter of acknowledgement see him as creating us – creating worlds.

----------


## adrianh

Let me tell you about the Gods. It works like this. Let me start from a somewhat odd perspective.

You have a little kid. One day your little kid's friend does something silly in your house and you need to teach them about the ways of the world. You have a choice, you can shit on them outright, you could explain to them on their own terms what they did wrong, or, you could tell them a story. I think you have a daughter; you could quickly think up a story about a prince and a princess and a castle and weave your lesson into the story so that they get to relate to the lesson in a way that they not only understand, but that they can relate to, but most of all, that captures their imaginations.

Now, lets consider what I just explained. A kid goes to his mother and wants to know why his brother died, or whatever situation they might face that they are unable to explain. What better way to explain the unexplainable than by creating a world of Gods who decide those things. Just like any soap opera the best way to capture people's imaginations is to give those Gods their own lives, wills, wants, needs, personalities etc. You are now able to explain anything that is unexplainable in terms of the soap opera known as the Gods. It rained because.... or it didn't rain because... you see, you are able to explain anything you like. Now, this soap opera not only works on kids but it also works on adults, especially those who are uneducated. I am not saying that they are stupid or gullible, I am saying that they believe it simply because they don't know any better. There came a time when certain people got to see that the soap opera not only serves to explain, but it also serves to control. If people can be pushed into believing that the soap opera is real and that those actors actually wield the control that they do then one can easily manipulate and control the masses by writing the script of the soap opera. And so it came to be that adults believe in some fairy tales and not in others....

If you want to reach your kid in remarkable ways, then think up stories to teach them whatever it is you want them to learn.

----------


## pmbguy

I share your sinicism about religion. History shows us how Christianity was used for many deeds unbecoming of what is teaches as canon. It has always been a tool, accepted by Constintine through political prudence. Ever forth used by powers to subjugate their own people, used to subjugate those not yet under their control. One has to be ignorant to not to see the irony in Christianity. 

I see the beauty in it, the good in it, a moral guide, yet I feel it unbecoming of reason to accept it as is – as reality

----------


## adrianh

> I see the beauty in it, the good in it, a moral guide


Depends on which side of the particular fence you are sitting on.

----------


## pmbguy

Terrorist or freedom fighter?

----------


## pmbguy

I think that to be truly sane one must love with irony, believe with irony, fixated love and fixated belief is blinding.

----------


## Marq

> accepted by Constintine through political prudence.


I think that should read....designed by Constantine to create political prudence.

Which is course why you can make no sense of it. I dont believe anyone with logical awareness can understand it.

I have another theory that we are all prisoners here on earth, placed by the aliens, who are in fact our true source and identity.
They created a body for you as your cell and placed you on earth, your prison.
Your sentence involves learning the lesson/s that you stuffed on your home planet and you will reincarnate as many times as it takes to learn that lesson/s.
There are many types of bodies they select from, depending on the crime and likelihood of redemption.
The bodies have been developed and refined over the aeons to enable easier paths and understandings back to the source. :Alien:

----------

adrianh (17-Feb-14)

----------


## pmbguy

> I think that should read....designed by Constantine to create political prudence.


Superior articulation  



Why not aliens? Although the word alien conjures folly, it remains a possibility. I don’t believe they have come to earth yet and said howzit. They probably very very far away and exist as a mathematical probability – space does not end. Perhaps through immortality-travel humans will oneday become the alien...the alien God (maybe thats what happened to us). Simply by reaching them (Other life in space) we would naturally be aliens...even alien gods. Interestingly the best movie I have ever seen portraying aliens was the movie Blob (1958) simply because it does not resemble what we conceive of as alien – usually humanoid, or somehow familiar. 

Mark I agree with your conceptualisation of humans being imprisoned, but as you well know no prison is inescapable...

----------


## adrianh

Why do people believe that they are more than their bodies and that they have any significance whatsoever in the greater scheme of things?

human vanity = human stupidity

----------


## tec0

> Why do people believe that they are more than their bodies and that they have any significance whatsoever in the greater scheme of things?
> 
> human vanity = human stupidity


Well I am not going to fight and try to explain things. Every choice you make is a choice you made and you must live with those choices so must I live with my own. I don't really care to argue with people that has more intelligence more success and a higher standard of life. There is just no point in it really. As for the farm house. I think you have the mouth but I don't think you will have the balls. Sorry...  A lot of guys goes saying the same thing you did and when we stopped at the building and they pick up that "vibe" All they want to do is get as far away as possible. Honestly I don't blame them there is just something about that place that is shit scary. Place has a lot of bad history. But you don't believe in that stuff so you are welcome to shoot your mouth off. 

So go for it  :Batman:

----------


## Marq

> Why do people believe that they are more than their bodies and that they have any significance whatsoever in the greater scheme of things?


Imagination is in focus I guess. :Smile: 
Its only the people from the excited states who believe they are really significant.....isn't it?.
But otherwise thats right - as George Carlin pointed out...


> What's the use of being god if every run-down schmuck with a two dollar prayer book can come along and fuck up your plan?

----------

adrianh (17-Feb-14)

----------


## adrianh

Marq....ooooo I like you style!

I really like this: 




> What's the use of being god if every run-down schmuck with a two dollar prayer book can come along and fuck up your plan?


Ah, you see, that's why its so great not to be bothered with all that stuff: Nobody gets to F*ck with your Chi

----------


## Slow Blow

Wow, after reading this fred I feel the need to go down the pub and cast out a few demons 

"Religion began when the first con-man met the first half wit, the rest is history".

----------

adrianh (18-Feb-14)

----------


## adrianh

Slow Blow....Rock on....

----------


## tec0

> Slow Blow....Rock on....


So this is what this thread is all about? Truly how the mighty has fallen... I have said it before but this truly is the very last time I will communicate to you.  But I must thank you for opening my eyes to the mindset of a few other members.

have a good life.

----------


## Marq

The   :Alien:  has landed

----------

pmbguy (19-Feb-14)

----------


## pmbguy

I wonder how religion would react to aliens landing in DC. It will be a game changer...   Even more hectic, the aliens are lank relaxed and say “hey guys your god seems interesting, but we have our own god”. If they start eating people straight away all bets are off. So basically aliens landing would be a huge conundrum for religions’ – which would have to change. 

However!!!
They would most probably treat us the way we treat an ant colony – if we lucky perhaps they treat us like chimps. Would still be dam interesting though  :Gun Bandana:   :Alien:  :Alien:

----------


## Marq

If my theory on this being a penal colony is correct, they are probably amongst us disguised as prison warders. :Yikes:

----------


## tec0

> I wonder how religion would react to aliens landing in DC. It will be a game changer...   Even more hectic, the aliens are lank relaxed and say “hey guys your god seems interesting, but we have our own god”. If they start eating people straight away all bets are off. So basically aliens landing would be a huge conundrum for religions’ – which would have to change. 
> 
> However!!!
> They would most probably treat us the way we treat an ant colony – if we lucky perhaps they treat us like chimps. Would still be dam interesting though


Actually...  :No:  Aliens does exist if they are good or bad that remains to be seen.  

religiously Nothing will change... I am confident that science got it wrong when they got to the conclusion "life is merely an accident"  Seriously Billions in funding and that is there best answer? That is like saying KFC secret ingredient is the chicken...  :Chair: 

Aliens does exist bacterially this was proven when a space rock had some focalized bacteria.  Again if you actually do some reading you will find a very interesting event that happened in early human evolution. And yes that particular event had a stranger then fiction outcome. But you wouldn't know what I am talking about because you already made your conclusions so I wouldn't bother searching and linking the info and the history to back it all up.

have a cookie

----------


## pmbguy

@tec0 –




> Why not aliens? Although the word alien conjures folly, it remains a possibility. I don’t believe they have come to earth yet and said howzit. They probably very very far away and exist as a mathematical probability – space does not end


So where did I say they don’t exist old buddy? Looks like your reading comprehension has let you down again.  

Concerning the bacteria: You somehow think that just because you read something that lends credence to your view that others have automatically not heard of it (which I have by the way) – who has not? Your post is as ill-conceived as it is ill-mannered.

----------


## tec0

> @tec0 –
> 
> 
> 
> So where did I say they don’t exist old buddy? Looks like your reading comprehension has let you down again.  
> 
> Concerning the bacteria: You somehow think that just because you read something that lends credence to your view that others have automatically not heard of it (which I have by the way) – who has not? Your post is as ill-conceived as it is ill-mannered.


Dude what are you smoking? Where that I say that you said that they don't exist? The "actually  :No: " part of my reply was based on the idea that there would be some profound change. Whatever it is that you are eating drinking or smoking I would check for an expiry date or something. You are getting paranoid.

----------


## pmbguy

> Aliens does exist bacterially this was proven when a space rock had some focalized bacteria.  Again if you actually do some reading you will find a very interesting event that happened in early human evolution. And yes that particular event had a stranger then fiction outcome. But you wouldn't know what I am talking about because you already made your conclusions so I wouldn't bother searching and linking the info and the history to back it all up.
> 
> have a cookie Attachment 4380


Yes you right, how could I possibly have make such a mistake...silly me then...

----------


## pmbguy

> The "actually " part of my reply was based on the idea that there would be some profound change.


How on earth would the arrival of aliens Not profoundly change religion and humanity as a whole? 

Look how profoundly sub-saharan africans were changed by the arrival of europeans. Aliens would be more advanced and dissimilar to us, much more than was the case with the european-african example. Change would be a certainty and much more profound.

----------


## tec0

> Yes you right, how could I possibly have make such a mistake...silly me then...


Iesh....

----------


## tec0

> How on earth would the arrival of aliens Not profoundly change religion and humanity as a whole? 
> 
> Look how profoundly sub-saharan africans were changed by the arrival of europeans. Aliens would be more advanced and dissimilar to us, much more than was the case with the european-african example. Change would be a certainty and much more profound.


What I find totally unbelievable is how people commit to a debate without looking at data. Obviously technologically there will be a monumental shift this is true. But religiously "depending on what religious group you are thinking off" There might be some changes. However if we where on the same page "and you will take this the wrong way" but really I don't mean it in a bad way... But if you knew where I was coming from you would understand why I say that "some groups" will remain unaffected.

----------


## pmbguy

> What I find totally unbelievable is how people commit to a debate without looking at data.


 :Confused: What data are you referring to? Please share this data with us

----------


## Citizen X

If there are any space aliens, the Daily Sun would have found them by now :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

adrianh (20-Feb-14), KimH (21-Feb-14)

----------


## pmbguy

Shit I might, I just can’t seem to find the make or model. Perhaps it’s a fairy tale hey tec

----------


## adrianh

Wha ha ha ha ha...hey tec0...you must be referring to the data that goes ughhhhhh, uggghhh.. plop.... and is then flushed down the superconduit connecting our great white indoor telephones to the data recycling plants scatted around the country...

----------


## wynn

The Surest Sign That Intelligent Life Exists Elsewhere In The Universe Is The Fact That It Has Never Tried To Contact Us.

----------

adrianh (21-Feb-14)

----------


## IanF

Here is one explanation of alien life forms Deception Point By Dan Brown.
It is a fiction book and is a good read.

----------

